# chiclana



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

can anyone help me I am in chiclana de la frontera looking at property, have viewed
some properties with sunshinegroup a lady called Maya have been told to ask on this forum about her as she is famous apparently, and it was implied for all the wrong reasons, anyone heard of her and her husband peter they are German thanks helen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never heard of Maya or her company????? any more clues???

Jo xxx


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

*re maya*

no all I can say is she and her husband are german run a company called sunshinegroup immobiier


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope!! I've done a quick search of the forum and none of those names come up. See if anyone else on here knows of them. they'll be more people on here in the morning

Jo xxxx


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Yes I have heard of her - long time ago - can´t remember anything good or bad though 

Davexf


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Never heard of them but this seems to be their website - SunshineGroup Costa de la Luz properties

I just had a look to see if they were anything like the German couple my daughter got her first flat from. Difference was it was the lady herself who told us over and over how outstandingly good she was, and barked so many questions at us to see if we were good enough!

Just wondered because our German ladies website went down for maintenance almost a year ago and has never been resurrected.

Are you thinking of renting or buying? If in any doubt, steer well clear there's plenty property available.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had a bit of a forumsearch & can't find anything either :confused2:

I wonder why you were told to come here, specifically for that purpose?

I'll have a deeper search later

the only thing I know about Chiclana is that there are an extraordinary number of illegal properties there


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't buy!! rent first!!


----------



## slave1 (Oct 17, 2011)

And go and see other real estate agencies ! compare, ask etc etc. Do homework, research, and yes sooooo true : rent first ! Today you like it, but tomorow you can hate it!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

A word of warning. I have known people in Chiclana who bought property. Take great care, because a number of properties there are illegal. Ask to see the title deeds and certificate of habitation and use a solicitor that has NO links with the seller or sellers agent


----------



## Freshmanwills (Feb 3, 2013)

If you are thinking of buying a property in Chiclana firstly go for the urbanised areas, There are many illegal houses in Chiclana, however there are also a lot of properties that are on the urbanised plan but have not been urbanised as yet this is something that can catch you out. Good advice rent first buy later. Also get yourself a good Abogado outside of Chiclana, with no vested interest in the town, works a lot better for you in the long run. Dont get pulled in by dodgy estate agents or those that dont have an office. Established estate agents are by far the best to use IMO especially in these torrid times.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Most estate agents have people who will say bad things about them. I have heard of Maya in the past, but not recently, but then again, not much is selling round here. 

The Town Plan was annulled so we are on the 1987 town plan which means a lot of properties are back on protected land. I have no doubt that the new town plan (if it is ever made legal) will reinstate the status quo - but it may be sometime away

Dave Fisher


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Freshmanwills said:


> If you are thinking of buying a property in Chiclana firstly go for the urbanised areas, There are many illegal houses in Chiclana, however there are also a lot of properties that are on the urbanised plan but have not been urbanised as yet this is something that can catch you out. Good advice rent first buy later. Also get yourself a good Abogado outside of Chiclana, with no vested interest in the town, works a lot better for you in the long run. Dont get pulled in by dodgy estate agents or those that dont have an office. Established estate agents are by far the best to use IMO especially in these torrid times.


Indeed, and often the answer is that they are going to approve the urbanisation. However they have been saying this for years, and there were big figures being talked about to be charged to house owners to do that.

Bearing in mind the amount of property that is available in Spain, if I were buying in Spain today, Chiclana would be a place I would not be looking at. The ones that ARE illegal unfortunately tarnish the ones that are legal as well


----------

